# 6 more dogs bite the dust



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, once again made it out for another day and a half of calling, and had some good results.. Ill give the play by play along with some pics as best as I can remember.. 

Started the day off fairly early and headed to a spot that I shot a coyote at last week.. We parked the truck and walked a couple hundred yards into position.. I set the foxpro in a tree and got into position.. Marty covered the north side of the stand, while I laid prone with my bi-pod out, and covered the rest of the cooly (sp) . I started off with some rabbit distress and began looking for any interested coyotes.. seven minutes in I turn to my left and see two coyotes not 100 yards away hanging up on a knoll looking right my way, i mute the call, whirl my bi-pod and shoot the lead dog in the neck.. He makes a mad dash for the brush and the second coyotes narrowly escapes our volley of gun fire.. A short tracking job later marty finds the coyote and we have our first for the day. :mrgreen: always nice to get one on the first set.. (the picture might look the same as last week, this is because it was taken in the exact same spot, just with a new victim this time! :lol: :lol: ..



















We make a few more stands with no takers and decide to get set up on a pasture that had a dead cow in the middle.. we get the wind in our face and stalk in towards the cow to start calling.. As we reach him we see there are 3 coyotes ripping at the old carcass.. We belly crawl 50 yards and get into PERFECT position totally undetected.. Marty squeaks on his call and thats all it took, they were coming!.. at around 400 yards both coyotes stop, look behind them, and take off running hard.. 10 seconds later the farmer drives over the hill feeding his cows.. just our luck!.. oh well.

next stand we set up overlooking a brushy draw. I start the call and immediately a coyote starts leaving out on us.. I take a shot at around 250 yards and hit him.. another coyote pops out at 300 yards and we were unable to connect.. Marty actually sent a bullet right in between his ears :lol: very close.. I thought I hit the first coyote perfect, i tracked the coyote a long ways through deep brush.. I was able to find real good blood but i never found the coyote, could not believe it.. oh well..

After that stand we try a few more spots with no takers, We decide to head to a spot were marty took a double last week and see If we can do it again :wink: ..

We Get set up in the same spot as the previous week, and I start the call, after twenty minutes of calling we are about ready to leave when we both spot a dog coming up the draw, mart lets him get nice and close and takes him out. I hit the ki-yi and another dogs comes charging our way, I was thinking "o ya another double" .. The coyote drops behind a hill and we never saw him again.. I go and retrieve the dog and let me tell you.. he was BIG.. we ended with 3 kills, and two of which we were able to recover..

Good day. ( same spot we took the pictures last week :lol: )



















Sunday - We get an early start to the morning and head in the same general direction as we did saturday, first stand I put out the fox-pro as we are overlooking a huge valley with a stock pond and lots of trees mixed in.. 10 minutes into calling a coyotes comes from my left covering some serious territory, when he gets to 200 yards I hear marty start blowing on his hand call 100 yards from me.... He must see a different coyote coming!!.. with the electronic going on low volume, and marty blowing on his hand call, the coyote in front of me doesnt know what to think.! He died shortly after.... :lol: .. It turns out marty had a 3 legged coyote coming on his side of the draw, and he just wasnt quick enough with his nub leg and all :lol: ..

( got a picture of this one after the next stand)









Next stand we set up overlooking a huge valley with us sitting in a harvested wheat field.. I blare the call and ten minutes in a two coyotes come up the draw in front of us.. Marty, sensing they will catch our wind lung shoots the lead dog.. I quickly hit ki-yi and the next dog charges back in!! I we Both shoot simultaneously ( this seems to happen alot with us  ) Marty hits him in the chest and my bullet hits him square in the head.. He didnt fare up to well :lol: .. another double for us.










We tried a few more stand and the wind came up real bad.. We headed back to town with 3 dogs down by noon.. A real good half day of calling.. We need to find a cameraman, I think we could capture some pretty sweet footage  )

Hope you all enjoyed.. Hopefully can put a few more down before deer season starts :evil: !


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Great stories! You guys are piling up the dogs!


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

That's it I'm moving to the Dakotas! Looks like its literally raining dogs there. Way to pile them up, looks like a lot of fun.....


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW that is awesome congrats. do you mind if i ask what part of north dakota are you hunting in...


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

ckchub said:


> WOW that is awesome congrats. do you mind if i ask what part of north dakota are you hunting in...


Last time i was out hunting in kvernum3's area i thought it was called god's country :wink: just rememeber kvernum3 you pick the date and its game on for a fun weekend of calling


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, kvernum: Good to see you're stacking up the dogs. I've been back at work the last week (always gets in the way of having fun) so the yotes have got a rest.

I'm wondering about a couple things (and anybody else chime in, too) what are your numbers of males as opposed to females as opposed to pups. So far, for me, it's 25% males, 25% females and 50% pups.

Got out for a session last week and had a good day, three dogs, of which two were adult males and one was a pup. The last male was the biggest I've got so far, 47.8 pounds, or at least that's what the trapper to whom I gave the carcass -- minus the paws  -- told me.

I told xdeano a big dog around here is 40 pounds so this guy was an exception.

The fun part was that I used six different sounds to get him to show himself -- interrogation, group howl, female invitation, magpie  , pup distress and coyote-rabbit fight.

Also, whacked him from about 230-250 yards which is a long shot for me. In the meantime, winds up here are are whipping pretty good but Weather Channel tells me they'll go down in the morning so look out yotes, it'll be Game On.

Good luck and shoot straight. :sniper: Saskcoyote


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sask,

That is an exceptionally large coyote. If I dropped one that bit I'd think about putting him up for tanning. but without the feet it isn't complete. :lol: nice work.

I'll agree with you on the percentages also. I haven't really averaged it out or wrote it down on paper but it sounds about right. I do like to keep track at a given location though. I like to know what I've taken so that I can work on the ones that I haven't gotten. for example using more or less dominant sounds to take younger coyotes or older ones.

thanks for the wind! It's 17mph here and they're expecting up to 30mph later in the afternoon. game not on, housework on.

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Saskcoyote;

Isn't that awesome we have the bounty this year!! Once this damn wind dies down I should be able to break the $400 mark. As for your observation my numbers are almost the same. I have only killed what I would call one big male. Didn't weigh him but his pelt not on the stretcher and including the tail was around 6 feet. More pups this year than normal and more singles called in. I am guessing its the weather. Either that or the early moose season breaking up the family groups. We have only called in two groups of three this year and only 3 or 4 doubles. Waiting for the snow so that that the stacking can really begin. Also have you had any luck collecting your bounties? The RM offices I have stopped at say that they aren't starting until next month.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Snowgooser, the two RMs I've talked to have different systems. One sees the reeve at the RM machine shop verifying the paws the first Tuesday of each month. The other RM allows hunters anytime to take the paws straight to the RM administrator for verification. Haven't checked with any other RMs.

I haven't turned in any paws yet but my garbage bag in the deep freeze is slowly filling. It would have been fuller had the bounty been implemented earlier but between either ditching the yotes with small bodies or big holes, or passing the carcasses on to the local trapper, I'm out a couple hundred bucks. 

xdeano, went out this morning but I would have been further ahead doing housework. Perfect day, just above freezing, only a breath of wind. But didn't call a single yote, didn't even get a response, in six stands. Ah, well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry guys, Have been deer hunting and getting some snares ready.. just got a chance to get on..

sask- We have been knocking down a ton of males.. big ones to..

75% to 25% males to females.. also not many pups.. just one double we took that I can think of. . 
Males have been aggresive and coming to the call hard.. called in a lot of doubles.

Lyonch. sounds good


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

great work guys! i'm getting started a little late as usual. after coming home from north dakota we had some great hunting for chukars, huns and big honkers. it's hard to stop when you are having fun! i am going after some local bounty tomorrow, hopefully the wind will be kind and the yoters cooperative! 47.8 lbs is a huge dog, congrats on that one. i have only done that once and it was well over a decade ago. last year's 44 pounder was the closest since. usually a 35 is darn big here. 27-28 is an average adult here. pups run in the low 20's.


----------

